# feather duster Q's



## mpskittles (Aug 18, 2009)

feather duster dropped his top a week ago and now he's venturing out of his tube...

i had him in a hight to med current and she started losing feathers... so i moved him away from current and he dropped his whole top... now he is worming in and out of his tube... my paremeters are right on... so ive got to just have him placed wrong in my tank... where do i need to put him  

LFS folks told me he ate through photosythesis... did they tell me wrong? am i starving him?? 

*c/p*


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Feather Dusters are filter feeders. Do you dose anything in the tank? Phyto might help. But, Thats not why he lost his top, he just got stressed out is all, he will grow them back in due time. You should not have them in high flow. Med flow to low would not hurt them. 
Saltwater Aquarium Invertebrate for Marine Reef Aquariums: Feather Duster Fan Worm


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

med flow, works for me i have five of them. doing fine. i also feed my tank whit phyto plankton.


----------



## mpskittles (Aug 18, 2009)

im gonna go get the phytoplankoton pronto! my worm has official left the tube


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Aquarium Invertebrates: Featherdusters In The Aquarium — Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog


----------

